# #1 Favorite Composer



## Jonathan Wrachford (Feb 8, 2014)

What is your favorite composer, and what do you think are the dominating characteristics of his/her music?


----------



## Freischutz (Mar 6, 2014)

My favourite composer is always the one I'm currently listening to because they're the only one that can satisfy my musical thirst in that precise moment - no other will do. Right now, that's Wagner because I think the idea of taking 4 hours to resolve a single harmony is fantastic, but tomorrow it will be someone else.


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

Schubert. Melancholic, beautiful melodies. 
Great chamber music, good symphonies, great piano sonatas and GREAT lieder.
Ask me tomorrow and it will be Brahms. Or Bach or Beethoven.


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford (Feb 8, 2014)

Freischutz said:


> My favourite composer is always the one I'm currently listening to because they're the only one that can satisfy my musical thirst in that precise moment - no other will do. Right now, that's Wagner because I think the idea of taking 4 hours to resolve a single harmony is fantastic, but tomorrow it will be someone else.


You have a good taste!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Beethoven overall as favorite composer of all time, due to his outstanding contributions not only to symphonies, but to string quartets and piano sonatas.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

J.S. Bach on the strength of his cantatas, choral works, keyboard works, orchestral works, organ works... well just about everything really.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Beethoven overall, due to his outstanding contributions not only to symphonies, but to string quartets and piano sonatas.


 Also his opera, Fidelio, his masses, etc.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Don't have a top one. It takes more than one composer for my different moods.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

DaDirkNL said:


> Schubert. Melancholic, beautiful melodies.
> Great chamber music, good symphonies, great piano sonatas and GREAT lieder.


A while ago I would have named Wagner without the slightest hesitation. Now I am hesitating between him and Schubert, for the abovementioned reasons.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I knew a guy who had three busts of his favourite composers - Beethoven, Schubert and Chopin - on his mantlepiece. The favourite one at the time got put in the middle. 
At the moment mine would be Mozart. But things change rapidly.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

As much as I enjoy 20th century music, if I could only choose one, it would have to be Tchaikovsky. The tunes, man! The tunes!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

maestro267 said:


> As much as I enjoy 20th century music, if I could only choose one, it would have to be Tchaikovsky. The tunes, man! The tunes!


Grieg as well. Great tunes.


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford (Feb 8, 2014)

Winterreisender said:


> J.S. Bach on the strength of his cantatas, choral works, keyboard works, orchestral works, organ works... well just about everything really.


I'm glad to see a kindred spirit!:lol:


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Mozart, bubbeling fantasy, a firework of ideas, and a lot of variation, and many hidden gems if you dig. Discovered his beautiful flute sonatas yesterday.

But I agree with Freischutz. Sometime I hunger for baroque, even medieval... sometimes avantgard and modern, and sometime silence, wich I think God composed...


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Bach lay there mainly untouched by me yet, but that is mainly because i cant gap over to much, (I gap over a lot, I am retarded due to angsyity and depression++, so I have a lot of time to listen to music, and it is a good medicin) Others out there is Haydn,Mendelsson,Sibelius, Tshaikovsky and many more. And I like to discover totally unnknown composers. My curiosity and the urge of the moment leads me.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

At the moment I would say Hanmozbeetschuschuchoptchaiscriarach Delarthovenbertmanninkovskybinmaninoff. He was quite a character as well.


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford (Feb 8, 2014)

oskaar said:


> Bach lay there mainly untouched by me yet, but that is mainly because i cant gap over to much, (I gap over a lot, I am retarded due to angsyity and depression++, so I have a lot of time to listen to music, and it is a good medicin) Others out there is Haydn,Mendelsson,Sibelius, Tshaikovsky and many more. And I like to discover totally unnknown composers. My curiosity and the urge of the moment leads me.


You are 100% right. Music is one of the most powerful medicines out there to soothe mental unrest.


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford (Feb 8, 2014)

deepr said:


> at the moment i would say hanmozbeetschuschuchoptchaiscriarach delarthovenbertmanninkovskybinmaninoff. He was quite a character as well.


what? Who in the world is that????


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

You have to ask?


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford (Feb 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> You have to ask?


yeah!, who is he????


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

Jonathan Wrachford said:


> yeah!, who is he????


Isn't it obvious? He's the guy that composed that famous symquintrconsonfugue in efg minor.
Like, seriously, if you don't know who it is after I told you this..


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Hanmozbeetschuschuchoptchaiscriarach Delarthovenbertmanninkovskybinmaninoff

and so on


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I thought so, but I was afraid to ask, at peril of being cyber-laughed at.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Christina Aguilera. Seriously.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Don't have a top one. It takes more than one composer for my different moods.


I tend to extremes and will bore in and focus on a single composer or artist. I am pretty confident that Beethoven is my absolulte all time ever and always favorite composer. Just like I am confident that in the non-classical Johnny Winter is my all time favorite guitarist, and Bob Dylan and Neil Young are my all time favorite singer songwriters (excellent poets).

That does not exclude the possibility that I may have a second favorite composer, just haven't figured that one out yet.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

J. Haydn - I seem to like everything he wrote. But also around him: Schubert, Beethoven, Mozart, Bach, Telemann, Chopin, Liszt, Schumann.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I will second the nomination for Haydn
For me it is his mastery of the symphony and string quartet 
Good Germanic stuff non of this neurotic romantic drivel...........Just kidding before the attack dogs start


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Nah! They are all asleep!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach for decades and it won't ever change. He's my soulmate.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

SIBELIUS


Dvorak...Martinu.....
Myaskovsky.......Kalinnikov.......Walton.....Rubbra........Moeran........Brahms........Schubert........Bruckner.....Prokofiev......
...Nielsen........Haydn.......next weeks big thing round these parts!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Winterreisender said:


> J.S. Bach on the strength of his cantatas, choral works, keyboard works, orchestral works, organ works... well just about everything really.


For me as well. Mahler and Brahms for the silver and bronze.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

My humble analyses would be that Nobody Beats Bach.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

My favorite composer is Tchaikovsky. Why? Hard to say. Great melodists are always at the top of my list. Tchaikovsky, Dvorak, Rimsky-Korsakov, etc. Late Romantics are as well. I also love ballet music and Tchaikovsky's ballets are simply the greatest ballets. Tchaikovsky is just right up my alley


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

You are right. Tchaikovsky is right there at the top as a melodist.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Alright I guess I'll pick Tchaikovsky as well. Though I got plenty of other Composers I listen to as well. But I think everyone has a favorite but not a BIG Favorite.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Y'all already know my Ghost Lover's contribution not only to the music world, but to my own personal life, with pleasant tears, laughs and sighs.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Y'all already know my Ghost Lover's contribution not only to the music world, but to my own personal life, with pleasant tears, laughs and sighs.


Brahms? Just kidding. Yeah I know who you are talking about. It starts with a G.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Maurice Ravel. I admire his adherence to classical form, and his sumptuous orchestrations. Each work is a gem.


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford (Feb 8, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Hanmozbeetschuschuchoptchaiscriarach Delarthovenbertmanninkovskybinmaninoff
> 
> and so on


Oh, Maybe now I get it! It's a whole bunch of composer's names conjugated?


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Bruckner for eleven amazing symphonies. (listening to the 6th right now).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

beetzart said:


> Bruckner for eleven amazing symphonies. (listening to the 6th right now).


I think Bruckner's 6th is the toughest one to bring off.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

My favorite at the moment is Papa Bach.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> Brahms? Just kidding. Yeah I know who you are talking about. It starts with a G.


You called - so you too, GVarèse with a silent G is the best............


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Glazunov. Or if it were CoAG. *Gligeti*. lol


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a great fondness for Lully, but in truth I don't know enough about any one single composer, or the field s/he plays in, to say 'he's my favourite' in the same way as I can say that Jane Austen is my favourite novelist. My Darlingest, when eventually selected, will come from the Renaissance-through-Baroque and will most probably speak with a French accent. (Ooh-la-la!)

I think all the other members of TC must be bilocating telepathically between Earth & an advanced alien planet, Ti-Musik, where people are born with three aural systems & can call on a mental reserve of fifty hours in any one day. Where did they get the time to get to know all these composers, in such detail that they even own & listen to about five recordings of each item? 

And many of them are so *young* too - though I believe that's the effect of the engineered 'Eternal Youth Bubble' on Ti-Musik.


----------

